# Prefab



## bct p&h

Did a little bit of lead and oakum prefab today. There was also a 6" wye with a sweep on the end with a 6"x4" reducer in the sweep but it already went in the ground by the time I took the picture. At last count we went through 125 pounds of lead.


----------



## plumbdrum

I hope those sanitary tees aren't being installed on the horizontal.


----------



## Flyout95

Search for my pre fab pics... 12" combo clean out into a 10' length...


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> I hope those sanitary tees aren't being installed on the horizontal.


Vertical. The combos are going on their backs and the pieces with the tee wyes are are coming off of them. Fixture off the branch and vent off the top.








Flyout95 said:


> Search for my pre fab pics... 12" combo clean out into a 10' length...


That's a ***** to move around without a machine. Biggest pipe on this job is the 8" roof drains but that went in last week. 
This job isn't all that big. Normally we don't get that much prefab done without any of it going in the ground but we waited on the excavation all day. They only dug out for one line, 80' of 6", but it was a straight shot so that went in quick.
In the end it will be 5 toilets, 8 sinks, drinking fountain, mop sink, 8 floor drains, a 6" stand pipe and a trench drain that goes all the way around the pool.


----------



## plumbdrum

Sounds like a job for a battery circuit vent. Keep the pics coming


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> Sounds like a job for a battery circuit vent. Keep the pics coming


I would but after tomorrow I'm going to start the next one. Same swim school company but smaller by one bathroom. Unfortunately this one is south of Boston and we're located north of Boston. 
Probably won't be there to finish that one either, starting a fast food restaurant in about a week and a half.


----------



## plumbdrum

South of Boston, your almost down my way


----------



## AWWGH

plumbdrum said:


> South of Boston, your almost down my way


Where are you out of?


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> South of Boston, your almost down my way


I have a feeling you're closer to the cape for some reason, the job coming up is in Braintree.


----------



## plumbdrum

Yup, the armpit region of the state. Lol


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> Yup, the armpit region of the state. Lol


I don't think the cape is that bad once you get passed the junky vacation cottages. It could be worse, you could be put in western mass!


----------



## plumbdrum

bct p&h said:


> I don't think the cape is that bad once you get passed the junky vacation cottages. It could be worse, you could be put in western mass!


I'm close to the cape but not in it, that's why I said armpit of ma


----------



## bct p&h

So we're just about done with the first phase of the smaller swim school, have to wait until the pool goes in before we do the trench drains and mech room, and one of the guys I had at the bigger one where that picture was taken says "I don't think I've ever done so much lead and oakum on one underground in my life!"
We had a lot of down time on this one waiting for excavation so it was either pack and pour or go home. I'll take a count tomorrow but I think there are more lead joints on this one than there are push gaskets.


----------



## Plumbus

bct p&h said:


> one of the guys I had at the bigger one where that picture was taken says "I don't think I've ever done so much lead and oakum on one underground in my life!"
> We had a lot of down time on this one waiting for excavation so it was either pack and pour or go home. I'll take a count tomorrow but I think there are more lead joints on this one than there are push gaskets.


Why lead and oakum and not push gaskets? Is it an engineer's specification?


----------



## bct p&h

Plumbus said:


> Why lead and oakum and not push gaskets? Is it an engineer's specification?


Company specification. Been like that since the 70s and it's not going to change under my watch. This one is a lot more than usual because of the hold up but normally we push the mains and lead the riser and the fitting before it to keep it sturdy. If it is crooked when you go to do the above ground you know the pipe is broken. 
When a new hire goes out on their first underground with us we know pretty quickly if they are going to last or not. We tend to over kill certain things, like the lead, type of ball valves, hanger distances ect. We have a very good reputation and will sacrifice a little bit on the profit margin to do it our way and keep that reputation.
I'm not saying there is anything wrong with using push gaskets on all the joints, but I'm not saying it's the best either. Currently, our "newest" employee has been with the company for ten years. All of us have done enough lead joints that it doesn't slow us down as much as you'd think. I'm actually ahead of schedule on this job even with the massive amount of lead in it. Contract says two weeks for the underground, I'm 3 days in and have 40% of it done.


----------



## bct p&h

Final count on this section was:
Lead joints:47
Push gaskets: 35+ another 8 when I set the floor drains and clean outs.
NH coup:6 for the tie in and the two Medina bends. I liked the old ones with the hub better but I can't get them any more.
The only leak on it is the damn test ball where I tied in.


----------



## leakfree

OK,I've done plenty of C.I. work over the years,even have reused a Stringer fitting or 2,tell me what a medina bend is?


----------



## Flyout95

leakfree said:


> OK,I've done plenty of C.I. work over the years,even have reused a Stringer fitting or 2,tell me what a medina bend is?


Think it's a closet bend.


----------



## Plumbus

Flyout95 said:


> Think it's a closet bend.


If it is, Charlotte still makes them with a hub.

In my area they used to call them Herco bends, which referred to a CI fitting manufacturer long since gone.


----------



## plumbdrum

It looks good but I have a question regarding the second to last picture.its not a battery on your 2 branches for the floor drains/ mop sink or the other branch that looks like WC's is it? If it is you have to start you battery with a vent unless that 4" branch is a dry vent, but also the WC's need to be taken off the side center of the branch, if that's what I think I'm looking at.


----------



## bct p&h

Medina bend is a closet bend. Only ones I could get were 4x6x16 less hub but they said SV right on the side of them. I may have been able to get the one I wanted if I had time to shop around but the supply house that delivers to my shop every day only had what I got and they said their famous line "they don't make that any more" Which is code for that's all WE have.




plumbdrum said:


> It looks good but I have a question regarding the second to last picture.its not a battery on your 2 branches for the floor drains/ mop sink or the other branch that looks like WC's is it? If it is you have to start you battery with a vent unless that 4" branch is a dry vent, but also the WC's need to be taken off the side center of the branch, if that's what I think I'm looking at.


 The 3" branch on the left is a trap for a floor drain then a 3x2 combo on its back that will pick up the lavs and serve as the vent, then another 3" trap for another floor drain.
The branch on the right is a 4" combo to pick a toilet, then a 4x3 tee wye on its back as the vent, then the Medina bend to pick up the toilet on the other side of the wall.


----------



## plumbdrum

bct p&h said:


> Medina bend is a closet bend. Only ones I could get were 4x6x16 less hub but they said SV right on the side of them. I may have been able to get the one I wanted if I had time to shop around but the supply house that delivers to my shop every day only had what I got and they said their famous line "they don't make that any more" Which is code for that's all WE have.
> 
> 
> 
> The 3" branch on the left is a trap for a floor drain then a 3x2 combo on its back that will pick up the lavs and serve as the vent, then another 3" trap for another floor drain.
> The branch on the right is a 4" combo to pick a toilet, then a 4x3 tee wye on its back as the vent, then the Medina bend to pick up the toilet on the other side of the wall.




I'd fail ya, the floor drains should be after your combo for the lavs, common wet vent, the floor drain downstream of your lav is not vented, same with the WC's , now I know nothing would siphon but according to Ma code it's wrong. hey but if ya pass there good for you, other than that nice work


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> I'd fail ya, the floor drains should be after your combo for the lavs, common wet vent, the floor drain downstream of your lav is not vented, same with the WC's , now I know nothing would siphon but according to Ma code it's wrong. hey but if ya pass there good for you, other than that nice work


If I was in your city and you failed me, I'd ask you to show me where in the book it says it's wrong. Years ago I was working in some state housing and the state inspector had me do it that exact way. I've had inspections with him and other state inspectors doing it that way without any problem. I've actually never had any inspector, state or local, question it.


----------



## plumbdrum

248cmr 10.16 (10) ( d )

248cmr 10.16 (3) (c)


----------



## plumbdrum

plumbdrum said:


> 248cmr 10.16 (10) ( d )
> 
> 248cmr 10.16 (3) (c)



Like I said, you get away with it great, and I'm sure nothing would siphon, but I gave you the code reference.


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> 248cmr 10.16 (10) ( d )
> 
> 248cmr 10.16 (3) (c)


How about 248 cmr 10.16 (11) 


(a) Battery Venting.

A horizontal branch drain soil or waste pipe may be vented by a circuit or loop vent that shall be installed downstream of the last fixture connection of the battery if the horizontal branch drain soil or waste pipe

Then add in section 3 of that because it is only two fixtures

Where only two fixtures that are battery waste and vented are installed on the same branch, a relief vent as described above shall not be required.

Since I don't need the relief vent I'm only required the vent down stream on the last fixture which puts it in-between the two floor drains or toilets.


----------



## plumbdrum

bct p&h said:


> How about 248 cmr 10.16 (11) (a) Battery Venting. A horizontal branch drain soil or waste pipe may be vented by a circuit or loop vent that shall be installed downstream of the last fixture connection of the battery if the horizontal branch drain soil or waste pipe Then add in section 3 of that because it is only two fixtures Where only two fixtures that are battery waste and vented are installed on the same branch, a relief vent as described above shall not be required. Since I don't need the relief vent I'm only required the vent down stream on the last fixture which puts it in-between the two floor drains or toilets.


 Lots of guys get this confused, the 2 fixtures not needing a relief vent is if you take a branch off a battery branch. When you start a battery vent you alway start it with a vent, relief vents are for branches on lower levels. The vents have to be dry to which you have lavs in, also it states that your fixtures have to tie in on the side center so your wye facing up would be wrong. We went over all this in cont Ed with Wayne Thomas about a year ago, and that's the way I was taught to do it. Like I said probably nothing would happen but technically it's not correct.


----------



## dhal22

Man, I miss schools and hospital jobs. A cast iron slab and I'm a happy man. I like owning my own business but I tried the larger commercial work and failed from the business aspect. So no more for me. I'd probably work for free for a day just to enjoy cast iron again.


----------



## leakfree

Flyout95 said:


> Think it's a closet bend.


Must be a regional thing,if it's a hub closet bend that's what I know as a California bend.Don't know why,it's just what the guys used to call them and the plain end ones were called 660's.


----------



## Plumbus

Lots of info to be found on battery venting. One thing I noticed is that in some areas it is referred to as "circuit venting". 
http://www.plumbingcodearticles.com/articles/BatteryVenting.pdf
https://books.google.com/books?id=JdW_X7OwP-IC&pg=PA33&lpg=PA33&dq=battery+venting+plumbing&source=bl&ots=XRiKABqNZH&sig=rZyhyMKSKQnF1E_YxoFQKQcBYfI&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CD8Q6AEwCGoVChMIsJbOsq-SxwIV0zKICh3EWgjQ#v=onepage&q=battery%20venting%20plumbing&f=false
http://contractormag.com/mag/cm_column_90
http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/Louisiana/Locked_PDFs/Chapter 9_Vents.pdf

My code (UPC) only allows it as an alternative method requiring a wet stamp. (See Appendix L)


----------



## plumbdrum

Circuit or loop, bottom line is your venting a battery of fixtures that's why it's easier to say battery vent


----------



## bct p&h

It all depends which way you bring the vent back. Circuit is when you bring the vent upstream and a loop is when it heads back downstream. Both are battery vents.
Got my partial inspection today, passed. He even said "it's good to see someone knows how to f*cking vent." I'm going to look into this a little more. I have continuing education next month so I'll bring it up there and I have a job next week with a local Inspector that is very active with the board and I'll ask him about it. Code wise, he's probably the smartest guy I've ever met. If I am doing it wrong I'll start doing it differently. I'll let you know either way.


----------



## plumbdrum

Sounds good, out of curiosity the 2 things I mentioned what type of vent would you refer that as?


----------



## plumbdrum

Who do you do your cont Ed through?


----------



## plumbdrum

As I'm looking and reading past posts and pics your 4"x3" Ty is a no no also for a vent, has to be a wye and 1/8. That was in session 3 , it's considered drainage until it's 6" above FLR.


----------



## bct p&h

That's a good question. I would say it is a battery vent. I was taught that you can dump a sink down a battery vent because of the low DFU and it's still legal.

I do mine through PHCC and try to get Carl Jacobson as the instructor. He's another guy that really knows his code.

I'll have to dig through my old work books for that one. I've never had an inspector question a tee wye on its back when used as a dry vent. Even all the diagrams in the code book show tee wyes on their back for dry vents.


----------



## plumbdrum

bct p&h said:


> That's a good question. I would say it is a battery vent. I was taught that you can dump a sink down a battery vent because of the low DFU and it's still legal. I do mine through PHCC and try to get Carl Jacobson as the instructor. He's another guy that really knows his code. I'll have to dig through my old work books for that one. I've never had an inspector question a tee wye on its back when used as a dry vent. Even all the diagrams in the code book show tee wyes on their back for dry vents.


 I agree on the Ty that's how I was taught but that's what the plumbing gods are saying. I forgot to snap a picture of my session 24 cont Ed for inspectors that went over it extensively. The vents are supposed to be dry, your fixtures have to tie in on the side center and you start a battery with a vent. Look at the diagrams in the back of to book, top floor comes of the stack bottom floors relief vented


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> I agree on the Ty that's how I was taught but that's what the plumbing gods are saying. I forgot to snap a picture of my session 24 cont Ed for inspectors that went over it extensively. The vents are supposed to be dry, your fixtures have to tie in on the side center and you start a battery with a vent. Look at the diagrams in the back of to book, top floor comes of the stack bottom floors relief vented


I'll bring that up at continuing education too if I can't find my book. I know Inspectors are a few sessions ahead of the plumbers but if that was in your session 3 it should have made its way down by now.
I looked in the book after you brought it up and didn't see it in the same way I did it in the diagrams. I never bothered to question it when I had a state inspector tell me to do it that way until now. I don't have any state jobs coming up so I'm not sure when I'll see him again but if I get conflicting answers from the people I ask I'll email the picture to the board and see what they say. I'm not trying to prove you wrong, just trying to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## plumbdrum

So the TY on its back, if you go into the diagrams in the back of the code and find the page that's shows the approved fittings for changes of direction no where does it show a TY so it being used as a drainage fitting below the Flood level rim is not correct. Now I was taught to use it that way myself, but that's what the state is interpreting. The vent to start a battery , think of it as a hybrid combo waste and vent system where you always start it with a vent also. What state inspector do you deal with usually? Scott?


----------



## plumbdrum

Here is some pics for examples




















Notice the pic with vent starting the battery, the other has the relief vent


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> Here is some pics for examples
> View attachment 58018
> View attachment 58026
> View attachment 58034
> 
> 
> Notice the pic with vent starting the battery, the other has the relief vent


Notice the last picture, it ties into the stack with a combo. Last I knew, you can't go from horizontal to vertical with a combo and use the vertical as the vent. Technically, that picture only shows one vent, between the last two fixtures.
And yes, I usually deal with Scott Padden on state jobs.

As far as the tee wye on its back for a vent, take a look at this picture. You can clearly see the difference between the combo on its back that is picking up the lav and the tee wye on its back that is venting the tub. I didn't have time to look for my old continuing education books today, check book was stolen and about a grand was taken out of my account so I've been dealing with the bank and the police, but why wouldn't they change the diagrams in this edition when this book is only a few months old?


----------



## plumbdrum

s far as the combo goes you would be correct if you were venting a trap off a vertical, your venting a branch interval. Your horizontal branch for the battery is your vent that's why your branches off that have to be taken off your side center. If you look up the definition of a battery vent it refers you to the combination waste and vent definition, if you have ever run one of those system you always start your branch of the system with a vent


----------



## plumbdrum

I agree with you on the diagrams pics, it even shows it showing a tee on the bow vent diagrams. The other stupid code is 3" to a 3 bay sink because somebody noticed one day what the DFU's of a scullery sink was and added together to get 12 FU. It's going to go through a hole the size of a quarter so what does it matter if drains a a little slower. I don't make up the codes but I have enforce them.


----------



## plumbdrum

Scott a good guy , I'm actually waiting for a call back from him regarding some business


----------



## plumbdrum

Sorry to hear about your checks


----------



## plumbdrum

If you go to 10:22 figure 17 they show the proper fitting to use for a change of direction, it's plumbing till its 6" above flood level rim. That's the reference the state is using for the TY.


----------



## bct p&h

It just doesn't make sense to use a combo to vent that horizontal line like that. The air would have to go down the fitting then back up. If it was a tee wye the air would be able to flow freely.
Any time I've had a disagreement with an inspector they refer to the diagrams. You would think the state would keep them up to date with what they want, especially when they charge almost $200 for the book.
Scott is a great guy and he really knows his stuff. I'm pretty sure he's the one that caught my company with too many apprentices on a job once years ago before I started there. The guy running the job was going for an inspection, only licensed guy on the job, when he pointed out 6 guys sitting on the foundation taking a break. Scott said "those are all your guys? How many of them are licensed?" Haha times have changed, we only carry 1 apprentice for every 2 licenses now.
I'll have all my money back in my account in 48 hours so I'm not worried about it. I did look up the two guys that cashed the checks and I hope this puts them away for a long time. One has had multiple arrests for heroin possession and distribution. The other was convinced of sexual assault on a child under the age of 13 back in 2000.


----------



## bct p&h

Oh, the only thing I like about the 3" trap on a 3 bay sink is it takes longer for it to get fully clogged with grease. It does make it a lot more expensive to install though.


----------



## plumbdrum

The problem with the diagrams is they do not show every scenario. And I agree they have to update the codes and diagrams.


----------



## bct p&h

Good luck with them actually updating the code. It took an act of Congress for them the change "water closet" to "toilet". I had no problem with them using the term water closet. If you didn't know that it meant toilet, you had no business reading the book anyway.


----------



## plumbdrum

They just had a public meeting on Wednesday about potential code changes, so you never know. Look how many changes came from the new gas code


----------



## bct p&h

True, but gas has had more changes as an industry that is more dangerous if done incorrectly. It's bigger headlines if a family dies of co poisoning than if a few people get sick from sewer gas. Although I did hear about a small legionella outbreak recently. I think it was in NY


----------



## bct p&h

Made a bet with one of the other guys that my lead joints could support themselves, I won. That's a 2' piece of 4", 4" trap, 4x2 tee wye, 2-2" ¼ bends and a 2' piece of 2" supported by nothing but the lead joints. Behind all that is the 6" main going out that is all leaded too.


----------



## rwh

That is nice lead work


----------



## plumbdrum

There's that TY again. Lol


----------



## Flyout95

plumbdrum said:


> There's that TY again. Lol


That passes in IL. You can vent off a Tee as long as you aren't wet venting.


----------



## plumbdrum

Flyout95 said:


> That passes in IL. You can vent off a Tee as long as you aren't wet venting.



BCT and I are trying to figure this one out, it came up on cont Ed that a TY on its back is wrong because it's considered plumbing till its 6" above flood level and a Ty is not a drainage fitting on its back. I don't buy into the thought, that's how I was taught to do it 25 years ago also. I'm waiting for clarification from the state but all the other local inspectors and I all got the same info in class.


----------



## bct p&h

Could have used a wye and ⅛th but the stock for this job was already ordered and sitting on the truck before we had that conversation. Inspection is on Monday, forgot that this particular Inspector takes every Friday off in the summer. This is the Inspector that seems to know the code inside and out so I'll let you know if he says anything. Unfortunately I won't be there, back to the swim school for me.


----------



## wyrickmech

bct p&h said:


> Made a bet with one of the other guys that my lead joints could support themselves, I won. That's a 2' piece of 4", 4" trap, 4x2 tee wye, 2-2" ¼ bends and a 2' piece of 2" supported by nothing but the lead joints. Behind all that is the 6" main going out that is all leaded too.


nice work but illegal here.


----------



## plumbdrum

wyrickmech said:


> nice work but illegal here.



Out of curiosity, what would be illegal?


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> Out of curiosity, what would be illegal?


My guess would be the tee wye with the dry vent running horizontal before being 6" above the flood of the fixture. It's illegal in NH. Whenever we do work in NH we have to sweep up, tee wye, vent goes straight up and the branch picks up the trap.


----------



## plumbdrum

Gotcha , no the code is in Ma is if not possible or practical to not flat vent it


----------



## Plumbus

The tee on it's back would not pass per UPC. A wye and 1/8th bend would though.


----------



## plumbdrum

Plumbus said:


> The tee on it's back would not pass per UPC. A wye and 1/8th bend would though.


Funny you say this, the Ma code is loosely based on the UPC


----------



## bct p&h

It is perfectly legal per MA code. Except maybe the tee wye but plumbdrum and I are trying to figure that one out.
If it is not possible or practical to vent the fixture trap as required in 10.16(7)(b)1.:

A vent serving a floor drain, floor sink, or similar floor mounted fixture may be extended horizontally above the centerline of the drain of the fixture to the nearest practical location where it can rise vertically.
The vent shall connect to soil or waste pipe above the centerline of the drain not less than 45E from the horizontal before running in a horizontal position.


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> Funny you say this, the Ma code is loosely based on the UPC


VERY LOOSELY. MA might as well be a different country when it comes to plumbing. They can't even let NFPA 54 stay the way it is. There is an entire section of MA amendments. I'm not complaining, I like the MA code better than UPC or IPC, it is more stringent in most cases. The only things I would change would be a minimum 3" vent through the roof, I've seen 2" frost over, 2" to kitchens and laundry's, and I wouldn't mind if they made that last picture I posted illegal. From a code perspective anyway. As a guy installing it, I'm fine the way it is.


----------



## wyrickmech

plumbdrum said:


> Out of curiosity, what would be illegal?


 run the drain directly to the wall where the vent is going up and arm back to the trap using a Ty in the proper configuration. No horizontal dry vents are allowed and no Ty s on there back. It sucks and seems like a lot of extra pipe.


----------



## LAsercut

If thats the case, what about when the drain is super shallow, out here in CA , usually the only reason I'll flat vent something is if the drain is to shallow to conventionally vent it, hence the flat vent, amd if there aren't any horizontal dry vents what about island sinks and the foot vents?


----------



## plumbdrum

wyrickmech said:


> run the drain directly to the wall where the vent is going up and arm back to the trap using a Ty in the proper configuration. No horizontal dry vents are allowed and no Ty s on there back. It sucks and seems like a lot of extra pipe.


I agree, I never used the code reference that BCT said unless it was a floor drain in the middle of no where, there's always a way to vent it properly. I have made guys change it out if I can see a way it could have been done. Poor planing does not constitute being impractical


----------



## bct p&h

plumbdrum said:


> I agree, I never used the code reference that BCT said unless it was a floor drain in the middle of no where, there's always a way to vent it properly. I have made guys change it out if I can see a way it could have been done. Poor planing does not constitute being impractical


I'll run the vent like that on certain floor drains like in the mechanical room because I know there won't be any solids or grease going down it. The ones in the kitchen are another story. There is more of a chance of it backing up and clogging the vent in there. The one in the picture is in the water main room. It's really only there to pick up the blow down of the backflow preventer so I'm not worried about it as much.


----------



## UA22PLumber

I've always used T-wyes on their back to take off dry vents...

Table 706.3 (IPC's chart on fitting usage)...Is under the heading "Connections Between DRAINAGE piping and fittings"...and a "dry" vent is not a drain, therefore, the exclusion of T-WYEs on their back does not apply to "dry" vent connections... 

I can't find anything in the IPC that states "it's plumbing below 6" above flood rim", (which would nullify my previous paragraph).... I know it states "no horizontal vent piping ,unless 6" above flood rim" is in there...... Since the branch of a T WYE is about 45 degrees less horizontal, than a WYE....that would make me even more inclined to use T-WYEs in-lieu of combys for dry vents...

The thought process I had been tought is..."hey look it's a T-wye on it's back ,too bad I can't tie this sink into it"...or "Look- short sweeps on their side, must be a vent"


----------



## plumbdrum

UA22PLumber said:


> I've always used T-wyes on their back to take off dry vents... Table 706.3 (IPC's chart on fitting usage)...Is under the heading "Connections Between DRAINAGE piping and fittings"...and a "dry" vent is not a drain, therefore, the exclusion of T-WYEs on their back does not apply to "dry" vent connections... I can't find anything in the IPC that states "it's plumbing below 6" above flood rim", (which would nullify my previous paragraph).... I know it states "no horizontal vent piping ,unless 6" above flood rim" is in there...... Since the branch of a T WYE is about 45 degrees less horizontal, than a WYE....that would make me even more inclined to use T-WYEs in-lieu of combys for dry vents... The thought process I had been tought is..."hey look it's a T-wye on it's back ,too bad I can't tie this sink into it"...or "Look- short sweeps on their side, must be a vent"


That's great and all but we are not under the IPC ( thank god), this is what was taught to the licensees during cont Ed from the curriculum put forward by the state.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

I can't believe anybody in this day in age is still required to pour joints


----------



## KoleckeINC

What about fire code? Can't let an 80 story high rise burn down when that flame climbs up the pvc stack UNCONTROLLABLY.


----------



## bct p&h

Michaelcookplum said:


> I can't believe anybody in this day in age is still required to pour joints


To be honest, I don't mind it. As I said before, we do more lead than is required. It is a lot sturdier than a push gasket.







KoleckeINC said:


> What about fire code? Can't let an 80 story high rise burn down when that flame climbs up the pvc stack UNCONTROLLABLY.


They do make those rings that you can attach to the base of the stack that closes over if the pipe melts out. From what I've been told it has more to do with the toxic gas that will knock you down as soon as it hits you when PVC burns. I could be wrong though.


----------

